# South Central Ga. Adel



## Mike Mills (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone know of mobile sawyers in the above area? Adel is about 30 miles north of Valdosta on I-75.
My SIL’s beau is going to take down a 4’ diameter pecan sometime fairly soon.
He took down a 52” diameter sycamore last year and burned it because he could not get rid of it. I didn’t know, would have loved to have has some thick 24” wide q.s. sycamore.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2012)

I just talked to this guy on the phone today, as he was waiting for his brand new Timber King bandsaw mill to arrive.

His name is Christian, and he lives in Marietta. He's wondering how to get some business drummed up... I told him about this site...

Contact him here:

Atlanta Specialty Woods

And I bet he might be interested.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Daniel. I will contact him but I'm fairly sure he is too far away.
I have a CIL (Cousin-In-Law) that work at a local lumber mill but it will probably cost more to have it transported two ways and lumbered than it will be worth.


----------

